# How to install rpm in FreeBSD



## Daniel Tinivella Guzman (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi guys! 
I needed to install yandex browser just come rpm or deb packages any help how to install rpm and work on FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE
thanks to all...!!

Daniel.


----------



## kpa (Apr 30, 2015)

Not possible directly because the Linux emulation layer is not very complete and trying to install RPMs or DEB packages is not going to work. All of the Linux software you find in the ports tree is pre-packaged so that they install correctly with the FreeBSD hier(7) in mind and with the linux(4) emulation pecularities. One possible way to install them directly is if you have a Linux jail or a Linux chroot like here:

Thread 41470


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 30, 2015)

Considering that Yandex is based on Chromium it will probably not work under the Linux emulation layer. Newer Chromium versions require a Linux kernel version >= 3.17.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 30, 2015)

RPMs, DEBs and all are for Linux, not FreeBSD. FreeBSD is not a Linux. 

Also, please upgrade. FreeBSD 10.0 went end-of-life in February 2015 and is not supported any more.


----------



## User7 (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes. Is Linux package. But You can just extract it, and tried run via LBC
Program is in "data" package in .deb or .rpm file.


----------



## Daniel Tinivella Guzman (May 13, 2015)

what does mean LBC ???


----------



## Oko (May 13, 2015)

Daniel Tinivella Guzman said:


> what does mean LBC ???


http://www.lbcexpress.com/


----------



## hukadan (May 13, 2015)

LBC stands for Linux Binary Compatibility. So, if the Oko answer does not sound convincing to you (it should not), I suggest you to read the Chapter 11 of the handbook. You should do a minimal research before posting on the forum. Have a look to this document as well.


----------



## Daniel Tinivella Guzman (Jun 8, 2015)

ok thank you!! very much for the answer..!!


----------



## jstier (Jul 17, 2020)

If I could, I would like to reopen this thread. I am trying to install rpm. I have gotten to the last step.
`make
make install`
The problem is I don't know what directory to do it in or why it wouldn't work in /build
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Jul 17, 2020)

Why not just: pkg install rpm4 ?


----------

